# CBD oil



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

anyone used this stuff or thc?


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone's?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I vaped CBD oil from this disposable vape pen I bought at a store a few months ago. It didn't really do much. I was slightly more relaxed and slept really good that night, but it could've been placebo.


----------



## tsekaren (Mar 8, 2018)

I have. CBD oil has been really helpful in my life in overcoming social anxiety and depression. I have also tried thc and i did buy weed online for it but i have found that it was not the best alternative for me. CBD has been really great, its possible to just have some in your beverages so you dont even need to smoke it. A lot of edibles are really great too for the person who doesnt want to smoke. Its really changed my life which is why im so adamant about it!


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

tsekaren said:


> I have. CBD oil has been really helpful in my life in overcoming social anxiety and depression. I have also tried thc and i did buy weed online for it but i have found that it was not the best alternative for me. CBD has been really great, its possible to just have some in your beverages so you dont even need to smoke it. A lot of edibles are really great too for the person who doesnt want to smoke. Its really changed my life which is why im so adamant about it!


no way is that site legit? how is it still up? and they sell thc? i thought thc was illegal

(edit) F#ck they only ship within canada


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

shooppppp


----------



## Josh80 (Jan 12, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> anyone used this stuff or thc?


 plenty of people have smoked weed bro lol yeah cbd is cool I guess


----------



## Josh80 (Jan 12, 2016)

Dude you can buy whatever you want online.. are you srs?? Didn't know that??? Damn


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Only the cannabis oil that made from cannabis seeds are legal in the country I'm living in, which is not really useful for anxiety and body tremors. It's gonna make me crazy!


----------



## ceramic (Nov 30, 2017)

I have cbd oil, the real pharm stuff. It basically just mellows you out and takes the edge off of things. It makes you focus on one particular thing more. Some cognitive decline, but slight. Can still work on it.


----------



## marcuswilson (Mar 15, 2018)

I take CBD dosage almost every day for my chronic pain and anxiety related problems. Never had any side effects with it and helps me relief my pain.


----------



## Discat (Mar 28, 2018)

I have cbt oil at home but I bought it from a dealer 
It's written that it's 40% cbt? Should be strong. Would you say that if I try it for 3 days I'll be able to feel the effect?


----------



## Natradomus (Apr 10, 2018)

Check us out. CannaHemp dot com

Email me for for questions, orders, or whole sale information - nate @ cannahemp.com

All naturally made in the United States in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought a rather expensive bottle of it from my local headshop and then proceeded to drop it and watched it smash on my kitchen floor. I used to use cannabis to 'chill out' after a day of having my mouth used as a toilet by my anxiety. But I now have moderate brain damage so I'm trying to smoke less, would CBD help me relax after a bad day of anxiety?


----------



## Toby Wong (Apr 16, 2018)

Is it safe to take CBD oil with 7.5 mirtazapine?
I want to quit remeron. But because of withdrawal, I want to start CBD to help with nausea.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I want to try this. But i would have to get the 100% thc free stuff bc i dont want to get fired.


----------



## TZT (Mar 25, 2015)

I tried CBD for both anxiety and pain but unfortunately it did nothing for me. I don't think I worked the dose up high enough though. I may give it a try again but right now it is just too expensive to experiment with.


----------



## Marianna Geoffrey (Dec 23, 2020)

yes CBD Infusion product like CBD oil can help with anxiety, its scent is really relaxing and can also be used for headaches.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I tried some I bought online a bunch of times and it didn't really do anything I don't think. One time it burnt my throat because I took too much or something though.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I did try a CBD vape pen a couple of times for my nighttime anxiety and it did seem to help a little bit though I can't rule out a placebo effect. The problem with CBD is that there aren't any standards in terms of concentrations and there is no real regulation of the supplement market in the US so you never know what you're getting. It could be genuine CBD at the indicated dosage or it could be an inferior quality or adulterated product.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Not really my thing, but I've got a friend who uses it for anxiety and swears by it, so... *shrug *


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

it didn't help me, but a few friends i know that take it find relief from it for anxiety & depression


----------



## roses01 (9 mo ago)

546617 said:


> anyone used this stuff or thc?


I take full spectrum pharmaceutical grade CBD oil (only has trace amounts of THC) with a prescription.
I've noticed it definitely helps with leveling out my emotions and feelings of anxiety.
It also been useful at reducing inflammation.

I take between 100-200mg of CBD oil a day to notice a difference.
I also feel it builds up in your system over time , so you may not notice anything until maybe a couple of weeks of taking it daily.

I've tried prescription THC lozenges for insomnia but it didn't work as planned. I'm super sensitive to THC and even the tiniest amount (in edible form) makes me trip out to the point where I feel like I'm morphing in and out of dimensions haha.
Smoking a joint is a much less intense experience for me, and I think that's because when you orally ingest it your liver converts the THC to a stronger form that it normally wouldn't do via smoking. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's what I read up.

Regardless, everyone's body chemistry/endocannabinoid receptor system is different so everyone will react differently.


Just some advice with the full spectrum CBD oil, if you happen to be extra sensitive to THC like me then please know that you might end up accidentally tripping/getting high if you take excess vials.
I had approx 400-500mg of oil last night before an event to see it I could up the anti anxiety effect, but I ended up accidentally getting high about 4 hours later.
Which means the trace amounts of THC in the vials built up to a significant enough dose to take over.

It's also important to note that CBD and THC work synergistically together, with CBD oil counteracting THC and making it less intense.
CBD oil has also been found useful in patients with psychotic disorders, not just anxiety, and there's a bunch of research out there on the internet about it if you want to look it up.

I think there's also been studies done that shows in some people with a history of trauma and PTSD, THC tends to becomes more predominantly active in the amygdala , which is the "fight or flight" centre of the brain and is responsible for causing the fear, anxiety, paranoia etc. As opposed to others where the THC works more on a different part of the brain which would mean less negative side effects.

I don't believe it's a clear cut determination though, just because you might freak out one time doesn't mean you will have the same reaction everytime.

My advice would be to look up non bias research articles about it and if you're going for CBD oil make sure you are 100% confident of the quality and dosage youre getting. A lot of people aren't selling the real deal. 

Take care and good luck with your journey


----------

